# Summertime is Here!



## PopsnTuff (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## terry123 (Aug 4, 2018)

It has been summer here in Houston forever, it seems like. Will October EVER get here!!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 4, 2018)

My daughter with a watermelon from her backyard a couple of years ago. She's temporarily living here with me now during a career change.

Edit: I had posted a painting here originally before I realized that this is all about photography. Thus, a photo now


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Yep it's been a long hot summer here too... not that I'm complaining because we had a long horrible winter,... but without AC 90 plus F here is just tooo hot... 

Here's some pics I took in the last couple of days where I live....


----------



## terry123 (Aug 4, 2018)

Lara said:


> Summer by the Sea...


Lara, tried to reply to your message but you are all full of messages. If I did not live in a condo I would plant palm trees too!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 4, 2018)

haha Terry. Weather is hot & humid enough in both TX and NC for Palm trees. I'll check my message box...didn't know. I had to edit that painting in post #6 because this thread is in the photography forum...oops...sorry PopsnTuff


----------



## Olivia (Aug 4, 2018)

Paintings by Winslow Homer and Maurice Prendergast.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)

terry123 said:


> It has been summer here in Houston forever, it seems like. Will October EVER get here!!!


October is truly my favorite month of the year Terry....trees turning gorgous colors, cooler weather, Autumn festivals and Halloween, boo, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)

Beautiful pics whether your own or from the Net.....mine are found all over the place that I save year to year just to post for all to enjoy


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)

Yummy fresh juicy peaches from Georgia!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)

A pretty red rose to marvel over


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)

Playing in the sand


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Serena77 (Aug 4, 2018)

*Water under the bridge..scenic wondrous beauty and shimmering water..*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2018)

*Some pretty flowers to enjoy!



*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

Gorgeous sunset over a hayfield


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

Vintage poolside fun


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

They're all lovely!


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't post photos by other people - so here's one of mine. Late afternoon Summer light...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2018)

That's a nice one OY...yep like you I tend to usually only post my own photos...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

Luv that quality of color and setting OY.....keep em' coming 
I don't take pics....let the grown kids and gr'kids do that.....they send em' to me all the time....
really enjoy all the lovely pics out there on the net and wanna share em' with everyone


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

It's all good!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2018)

One of my photos


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 54607


This is a beautiful painting. 
Except for her lower legs and feet. They are somewhat out of proportion.
 I appreciate the way the water is done. It’s fluidity is very realistic looking.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

_*I luv daisies*_


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

View attachment 54675

*And wildflowers*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

View attachment 54677

So pretty against the mountain scenery


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Daisies galore*

........


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Kitty loves Summer flowers*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Nothing like a Summer bouquet of roses, my favorite flowers*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Cascade of beauties tumbling overflow*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Cute couple enjoying the Summer*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Yes, coffee..please!*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Chores done with someone special can be fun!*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Spectacular beauty*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2018)

From my garden ... they've all died back now 'till next year...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2018)

Serena77 said:


> View attachment 54694





"You're telling fibs again Harry........I can always tell.......you go red all over!"


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Relaxing and reading a book!*


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Part of my own property..haying in the back-ground.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 6, 2018)

Just luv them pics Serena....warms the heart and brings instant joy to us xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 6, 2018)

_*More summer flowers...

*_


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 6, 2018)

Luv yours too Holly Dolly


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 6, 2018)

Some real nice shots on show!

Here's another of mine... Hornby Wier and Castle


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 6, 2018)

Awesome small running waterfalls Oy and the castle in the background is one of my favorite places to view


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 7, 2018)

Next two pics should be moving gifs but dont work here


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 7, 2018)

View attachment 54769

Time in a bottle


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 7, 2018)

View attachment 54770

Pretty purple wildflowers


----------



## oldal (Aug 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 54602
> 
> Yummy fresh juicy peaches from Georgia!


That makes my mouth water, haven't had a good fresh peach in 20 years. The ones we get here are either hard as rocks or mushy, think it's because they were picked early and put in cold storage to ship here.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2018)

Such beautiful photos from all of you. Looking forward to some fall photos. It has been so hot and humid in New Jersey.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Such beautiful photos from all of you. Looking forward to some fall photos. It has been so hot and humid in New Jersey.



Hi Ruth, the humidity has kicked in here by me too but lots of rain and flooding to go with it.....is it too early to start a topic of Autumn....my favorite time of year, by far


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2018)

So refreshing....


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2018)

Ahhh   Summer;   My favorite  time  of  the  year.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Ahhh   Summer;   My favorite  time  of  the  year.


Isn't it Summer all year long in southern Cal, Falcon? I lived there in the 70's.....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 10, 2018)

Beautiful, thanks all for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 11, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>




Hmmmm....Inquisitiveness starts early with young ladies, so that sunflower has been well and truly 'scanned'.......


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2018)

The orange toenail polish is really bothering me lol


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)

May have posted this before, but it's still a favorite.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2018)

So calm and serene, pretty colors too, SB


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 13, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 54992




"Mary, I know you like it, but don't you think my new suit is a teeny-weeny bit over the top?".....


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 13, 2018)

Awww how cute is that? xo


----------



## oldal (Aug 15, 2018)

Summer in Death Valley, California


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 15, 2018)

That peeking rabbit picture is one of the best yet


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 15, 2018)

A whale on summer migration to the arctic.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 27, 2018)

It's raining now.  Not hard but steady.  I will get my umbrella out, Put on my golf pants and jacket and go for a walk.  For some reason for me walking in the rain has a calming effect.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Aug 28, 2018)




----------

